# Carpet warwick duo



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wanted dark brown carpets for 2009 duo


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you got the old ones ?

Buy a piece of end of roll to your taste, cut it to size using the old one as a template, and get the carpet shop to bind it. This is very reasonable to have done and much cheaper than a buying a custom carpet.

G


----------

